# Jintropin,Riptropin,Gintropin,Genetropin,Hygetropi n - what is best?



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Got 300iu of blue top GH, not enough to really run a sufficent cycle legnth which i want to do 6 months +

A: Is it okay to switch over GH midway through cycling it?

B: Which of the above would you recommend? I know hyge is renowned, but i hear there all synthesised in the same way anyway just with a different label.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Tribal top Hyge are very popular with some of the lads competing in my gym. Wont be a problem changing, if anything you will be able to compare the two for future courses.


----------



## Davey1978 (Aug 15, 2010)

Rips & Genetropin are very well dosed


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

best in what way ? obviously anything pharmacy grade is going to be correctly produced under lab protocol.

i never get the 'best' threads ...


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> best in what way ? obviously anything pharmacy grade is going to be correctly produced under lab protocol.
> 
> i never get the 'best' threads ...


Well obvious stuff like dosing, effectivity, just a brand that has a good rep really.


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Try and see. Even if someone tells you "the new HenchTropin is the bollix" why should you believe them? Try out a few sources and see. A good rule of thumb: 10iu before bed should give you the best nights sleep you've had in a long time, even with weak generic. As a one off this won't screw your naturals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lewishart said:


> A: Is it okay to switch over GH midway through cycling it?


yes GH should be GH the problem comes if the GH you turn to is underdosed....



lewishart said:


> B: Which of the above would you recommend? I know hyge is renowned, but i hear there all synthesised in the same way anyway just with a different label.


GH should be created in the same way and they should be all 191aa this is correct but alot of other things come into play...

consistancy in dosing

purity of raw

lab conditions etc.....

out of the choices you have Hygetropin be that pinwheel or tribal tops(tribal tops my fav) would be where i would spend my money the others can be and are under or over dosed depending on the batch some might think this is a good thing but it shows crap lab practice and if they get that wrong what else do they do wrong....plus Jintropin is fake as real Jintropin is not shipped out of china anymore no matter what your source tells you


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Gen-Tropin AQx 10mg/30IU are these any good or likely to be fake?


----------



## works4me (Jan 4, 2012)

I've done up to 4iu of Gen-AQX and had no sides. Over 1-2 iu of Hygetropin and my hands are numb for the day. Don't know what it means, if its me or the strength.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

ok so GEN-aqx seems to be very weak


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kalliste said:


> ok so GEN-aqx seems to be very weak


you cannot make this assumption from one post.......i get no numbness or tingling from Hyge yet i can see it working, you have to realise guys side effects like pins and needles and numbness is your body getting more GH than it is used to, yes it is a clear indication what you have is GH but that does not mean if you dont get it you are using fake or that getting these sides means your GH is stronger......

the GEN-aqx pens are decent just not pharma as some might lead you to believe........there are fakes but these would come as individual pens not in a box of 5 pens sealed....


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah, i understand Paul..

so for the same price, wich one would you prefer between Keifei and GEN-aqx ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GEN-aqx if boxed and sealed.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks are meant to be pretty good aren't they?


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, Boss. ,-)



Pscarb said:


> GEN-aqx if boxed and sealed.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you cannot make this assumption from one post.......i get no numbness or tingling from Hyge yet i can see it working, you have to realise guys side effects like pins and needles and numbness is your body getting more GH than it is used to, yes it is a clear indication what you have is GH but that does not mean if you dont get it you are using fake or that getting these sides means your GH is stronger......
> 
> the GEN-aqx pens are decent just not pharma as some might lead you to believe........there are fakes but these would come as individual pens not in a box of 5 pens sealed....


Paul why do you say the individual pens are fake? only ask as i can get both a box or single pens from the same source. If the singles are fake then i would imagine the box is to


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

maybe it's because the original GEN-aqx is sold in a box of 5 cartridges made of 30iu each one ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Paul why do you say the individual pens are fake? only ask as i can get both a box or single pens from the same source. If the singles are fake then i would imagine the box is to


I say it because I have come across individual pens being emptied and filled with just fluid or GHRP this cannot happen if the pens are sealed in the box as the foil would be broken........if you buy individual pens you run the risk so the choice is yours mate


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Norditropin is the best I've tried, but buying it on bm is risky cause you don't know how it has been strored.

So my vote for the "best" goes to Serono gh. Serostim, saizen, in fact are made with a patented process with mice cellules and is stable, in unreconstituded form, at room temperature. No other gh I know as this features


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Legit Ansomone for me works great.


----------

